# 1986 El Camino Choo Choo Authenticity



## smihans

Hi Guys!

I have a Choo Choo question about authenticity and the steps taken to ensure. My Dad has a 1986 El Camino he purchased in North Carolina. We are wondering if you guys can help. 

The VIN is:
3GCCW80H2GS916391

I believe it breaks down like this and please correct me if I'm wrong:

1. Mexico(3)
2. General Motors(G), 
3. Chevy Truck (C), 
4. Inflatable restraint(C)
5. El Camino(W), 
6&7. Sedan-pickup(El Camino)(80), 
8. H
9. 2
10. 1986(G), 
11. St. Louis(S), Ramos Arizpe(S), 
12.-17. 916391

Can you tell from the "RPO" numbers? (Z15)?

After reading more on the web, I found mention of a Choo Choo plate or number and my Dad tells me he found this plate w/ a series of numbers/letters:

CC/E6-1547/916391

It appears it may be an authentic, and my guess would be that the code above breaks down like this:

CC = Choo Choo
E/6 = 1986 (or some variant)
1547 = This Choo choo was the 1547th made
916391 = This equals the last 6 digits of the VIN

Regards,
--scott


----------



## jaggerwild

Hey smihans,
Can't really help you but figured I'd try to get you some attention to your post.
I take it the truck isn't done in the "choo choo" custom any more? I remember they had special stuff on them that the others didn't, custom paint custom wheels(usually the paint was two tone or so on). The code you had there the"CC/E6" might just be a paint code, "cc" meaning clear coat and the "E6 meaning the color. Not sure as its been a while sense I've done paint jobs, usually this plate is in the glove compartment or door jamb. With other codes on it, for special parts the vehicle was to get upon building. What color is it, might call a auto motive body supply place to pick there brain on this code.
Also the "choo choo's" that i did see before where all built at the same place not sure where or what the name was, but if you come across another one you'll know what i mean.It wasn't a Chevy plant but rather they "Chevy" would take them to a custom shop and have the conversions done there.
Hope i helped you!


----------



## smihans

Hi Guys!

I need a sure fire way to tell if this is authentic. Is there some shop I can call?

The VIN is:
3GCCW80H2GS916391

Plate was found and it had this on it:
CCC/E6-1547/916391

Regards,
--scott


----------



## bruiser

If you search for "vin decoders" you should find one that will decode that vin. Probably won't tell you if it is an authentic Choo Choo.


----------



## justin mcgowan

i have a 86 choo choo i heard if spedo only reads 85 its not a real choo choo is this correct


----------



## jaggerwild

Yuo may try this link

http://autoforum.classifieds1000.com/Chevrolet-El_Camino/CHOO_CHOO_CUSTOMS


----------



## rabbit507

justin mcgowan said:


> i have a 86 choo choo i heard if spedo only reads 85 its not a real choo choo is this correct


Yes that's correct mine is all original and just hit 80K today


----------

